# Strange humming sound from front tire



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

The noise only happens at 56mph or higher. I don't hear it before 56mph but I do it after. It sounds like the same humming sound you would hear if you are driving over semi rough pavement and your hear your tires hum. This happens on any road and it sounds like it is coming from the drivers side tire. It seems unlikely that it is a tire issue or even a bearing issue if the sound doesn't increase with speed and it only starts at around 56mph.... Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh yeah, I've had the tires rotated as well and the sound stayed in the front so it can't be a tire issue.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Honestly sounds like bearings to me. 

How many miles on the car?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Honestly sounds like bearings to me.
> 
> How many miles on the car?


20k. I thought that too, but wouldn't that increase with the speed of the car? It doesn't lessen or increase when the wheel is turned either...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jayno20 said:


> 20k. I thought that too, but wouldn't that increase with the speed of the car? It doesn't lessen or increase when the wheel is turned either...


20,000 miles is dam early for bearings. 

How bumpy are your roads?

Does the sound change when the steering wheel is turned?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Tomko said:


> 20,000 miles is dam early for bearings.
> 
> How bumpy are your roads?
> 
> Does the sound change when the steering wheel is turned?



They aren't the best, but I've seen worse. The sound does not change when the wheel is turned that I can tell. It has done this since I bought it (17,000 miles)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My front wheel bearings started making noise under 50K miles, but I didn't get them replaced until 60K. Could definitely be wheel bearings. Not covered by powertrain warranty, by the way.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I also would "vote" for bearings. As long as the car was first purchased less than 36 months ago you're still under the B2B warranty. Take it in and get the bearings checked.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What tires does your cruze have? I found my 1LT Firestone FR710 tires would make a drone at specific speed on some road surfaces, it was there all the time just more noticeable on some roads. They did not start this until 20K+ miles, that's why I replaced them by 30K and my sound went away.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom's rendezvous did this and stayed at a constant sound at speed. Its more than likely the front wheel bearing. It also didn't change sound when turning the wheel. To see if its the tires rotate them. If it moves with tires its the tires, if not its a bad wheel bearing.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

spacedout said:


> What tires does your cruze have? I found my 1LT Firestone FR710 tires would make a drone at specific speed on some road surfaces, it was there all the time just more noticeable on some roads. They did not start this until 20K+ miles, that's why I replaced them by 30K and my sound went away.



The tires were rotated and the sound stayed at the same location so I am thinking it's not likely the tires. I'll have to have someone look at the wheel bearings. Seems pretty crappy if one of them is bad already.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jayno20 said:


> The tires were rotated and the sound stayed at the same location so I am thinking it's not likely the tires. I'll have to have someone look at the wheel bearings. Seems pretty crappy if one of them is bad already.


That was how I felt when mine went out. Especially when I had to foot the bill.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jayno20 said:


> The tires were rotated and the sound stayed at the same location so I am thinking it's not likely the tires. I'll have to have someone look at the wheel bearings. Seems pretty crappy if one of them is bad already.


You should still be under the B2B warranty.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Wheel bearings are a decades-long weak point for GM. Every parts store worker I've talked to says they sell GM bearings 10 to 1 over every other brand combined. On a couple of my late 90's GM cars, I replaced so many of them that I almost came to consider them a maintenance item. If I used an OEM bearing or an economy brand aftermarket, or even Raybestos brand, I'd just be doing the job again in 20-30k miles. The only bearings I found that held up any better were if I installed Timken bearings.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

obermd said:


> You should still be under the B2B warranty.


Would this be covered under B2B? Something tells me having the dealer actually hear it is going to be a problem...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jayno20 said:


> Would this be covered under B2B? Something tells me having the dealer actually hear it is going to be a problem...


As long as it's not the tire itself it's covered. I suspect you're correct that the hard part would be for the dealer tech to hear and find the source of the sound.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

obermd said:


> As long as it's not the tire itself it's covered. I suspect you're correct that the hard part would be for the dealer tech to hear and find the source of the sound.


Got it covered. Ended up being the wheel bearing, they are ordering the part now.


----------

